# First Audi R8 GTR in racing colours



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*First Audi R8 GT3 in racing colours*













































_Modified by Phunkshon at 9:58 AM 3-28-2009_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh nice. 
i likey. 
Any idea when it's first race is going to be?


----------

